# WUSB54Gv2 Linksys Adapter not working in Windows 7 64-bit



## Patroclus (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi guys, my adapter isn't being recognized by windows 7 64-bit when I plug it in, nothing comes up anywhere. I checked the device manager, devices and printers, tried to add a device but nothing works. The adapter just doesn't show up anywhere on my computer when I plug it in. Does anyone know what could be wrong?


----------



## Broni (Oct 6, 2010)

Did it work before?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 6, 2010)

Have you tried a different USB port? You sure that USB port and the adapter are both working?


----------



## Patroclus (Oct 6, 2010)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Have you tried a different USB port? You sure that USB port and the adapter are both working?



The power light turns on when I plug it into a USB port and Ive tried all of them. This is the first time Im trying it on my computer but it worked on an XP 32 bit one.


----------



## Broni (Oct 7, 2010)

It may be not compatible with Win 7 64-bit.
From what you're saying, it's getting power, but Windows may be nor recognizing it.

What brand and model of adapter is it?


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 7, 2010)

If its version 2 then it won't work with 64 bit windows 7, however, some people have gotten it to work on the 32bit version of 7.  You will have to find an adapter that is 64bit compatible.


----------

